# Providers Poll Results



## NodeBytes (Jul 15, 2013)

And the results are tallied...

Top VPS Providers

1.) Ramnode - 17 Votes

2.) BuyVM - 15 votes

3.) Prometeus - 12 Votes

Honorable mention VPS providers

1.) Secure Dragon (6 Votes)

2.) BlueVM (5 Votes)

3.) Edis (4 Votes)

Top Dedi Providers

1.) Quickpacket (3 Votes)

2.) Tie between SouthBendServers and OVH (1 Vote Each)


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! We will keep trying to provide the best service possible for all of you.


----------



## tdc-adm (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh, not many votes. Hope more people will participate next run.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats Nick! Expecting the same result for the LET poll.


----------



## jarland (Jul 15, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Thanks guys! We will keep trying to provide the best service possible for all of you.


It doesn't come easy, I know first hand. Yet you make it look so dang easy.


----------



## serverian (Jul 16, 2013)

You need to put all votes. I want my Catalyst there!


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 16, 2013)

serverian said:


> You need to put all votes. I want my Catalyst there!


With 3 votes... Catalyst!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 16, 2013)

Catalyst Cheerleaders will sure be happy.


----------



## perennate (Jul 16, 2013)

RamNode 18
BuyVM 16
Prometeus 12
SecureDragon 6
BlueVM 5
EDIS 4
Catalyst 3
QuickPacket 3
Linode 3
FlipHost 3
SouthBend server 2
IPXCore 2
Backupsy 2
Versatile 2
Torqhost 2
Knownhost 2
Inception 2
Tortois 2?
Hostigation 2
SouthBend VPS 1
PremiumVM 1
MyRSK 1
RocketVPS 1
WiredTree 1
DaringHost 1
ReverseHosting 1
LiquidHost 1
GetKVM 1
Ninja Hawk 1
My Custom 1
CheapVPS 1
ChicagoVPS 1
OVH 1
DigitalOcean 1
ShardHost 1
OpenITC 1
RamHost 1
Host Mist 1
BHost 1
NewHost.ro 1


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 16, 2013)

perennate said:


> My Custom *Hosting* 1


** Correction


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 16, 2013)

SouthBend server 3**


----------



## peterw (Jul 17, 2013)

104 votes for 34 voters. Some did only vote for 2 providers.


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 17, 2013)

Good results, and good top list. Congratulations!


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the top 6 providers.


----------



## LeurMin (Jul 25, 2013)

congrats guys! more business to those on top.


----------



## Jade (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners


----------



## prometeus (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------



## Quexis (Jul 26, 2013)

Aww yiss.


----------



## BlueVM (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who voted for us, we greatly appreciate your support.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 26, 2013)

only bluevm is doing quarter and half right? which is good deal for people looking for using cores to the fullest


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 26, 2013)

We don't have any in stock at this time, but we are planning on adding more once we get Feathur implemented. Can't wait for Feathur!


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 26, 2013)

First poll results, yay! About what I expected. Every provider has earned their place on this list, and I wish the best of luck to all of them. Particularly Ramnode. Despite what I said in the poll, I am fully behind Nick.


----------



## qps (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks guys... appreciate your business.


----------

